# Form check, draw length question



## MHighVoltage (Jul 12, 2021)

Didn’t realize my bow hand wasn’t in the first picture. Here it is


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

relax your bow hand fingers! Your hips are hinged forward.

Stand against that post, with your heel hips and torso flat against it and you will see where your draw length falls. Your arrow nock is already behind the center of your torso! Your are hinging at the hips and or leaning back to get the anchor you want! You are adjusting your body to the bow not the bow to you!


----------



## MHighVoltage (Jul 12, 2021)

dtrkyman said:


> relax your bow hand fingers! Your hips are hinged forward.
> 
> Stand against that post, with your heel hips and torso flat against it and you will see where your draw length falls. Your arrow nock is already behind the center of your torso! Your are hinging at the hips and or leaning back to get the anchor you want! You are adjusting your body to the bow not the bow to you!


Thanks for critiquing. Here is a picture with a different bow set at 28” against the pillar, and one with my 29” bow against the pillar. Unfortunately i can’t change the DL on this Mathew’s without spending 60 bucks, which is fine because I need to get a new mod to increase my draw weight, but I’d like to make sure I have the correct draw length before I buy a new mod. The bow with the 28” doesn’t “feel right”, like it’s too short and I have to bring my head down/forward for the shot. Right, wrong or indifferent I am used to feeling the string lightly against my nose as -a consistency reference and with the 28” I cannot bring the string to my nose.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Stand in front of the post, not with your back against it! Your anchor point is too high with the 28 bow, see how the nock is up against your lip, noch should fall between lip and chin in the little groove there. More like the anchor with the 29 cam. Short axle length bows are tough to get nose contact!

Your posture is better in both new photos, you may fall between the two at 28.5? You seem to have a deep grip on that release as well, will drop your high rear elbow gripping between first and second knuckle instead of in the groove of second knuckle.

Also notice on the 28 cam your legs are both straight, with the 29 your back laeg is at a bit of an angle.

Rais the peep a 1/4 ich on the 28 cammed bow and see where your nock falls on your face.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## VXR ripper (4 mo ago)

MHighVoltage said:


> Thanks for critiquing. Here is a picture with a different bow set at 28” against the pillar, and one with my 29” bow against the pillar. Unfortunately i can’t change the DL on this Mathew’s without spending 60 bucks, which is fine because I need to get a new mod to increase my draw weight, but I’d like to make sure I have the correct draw length before I buy a new mod. The bow with the 28” doesn’t “feel right”, like it’s too short and I have to bring my head down/forward for the shot. Right, wrong or indifferent I am used to feeling the string lightly against my nose as -a consistency reference and with the 28” I cannot bring the string to my nose.
> 
> View attachment 7727836
> 
> View attachment 7727837


Look at the difference in the stance of your feet in both of these pictures. Your feet are to far apart in the bottom picture.

Your draw at 29 looks fine IMO based off your anchor. Focus on relaxing, standing up straight, feet shoulder width apart in line with your torso, and keeping your shoulders down and parallel with the ground.

What do your groups like at at 20 yards, bareshaft and fletched?


----------



## ACLakey (Sep 21, 2002)

As some have said, it appears a 28.5" draw would fit you better. Good information here.


----------



## M1bowhunter (Nov 11, 2013)

MHighVoltage said:


> Thanks for critiquing. Here is a picture with a different bow set at 28” against the pillar, and one with my 29” bow against the pillar. Unfortunately i can’t change the DL on this Mathew’s without spending 60 bucks, which is fine because I need to get a new mod to increase my draw weight, but I’d like to make sure I have the correct draw length before I buy a new mod. The bow with the 28” doesn’t “feel right”, like it’s too short and I have to bring my head down/forward for the shot. Right, wrong or indifferent I am used to feeling the string lightly against my nose as -a consistency reference and with the 28” I cannot bring the string to my nose.
> 
> View attachment 7727836
> 
> View attachment 7727837


looks like you’re a little long. look at your nock point


MHighVoltage said:


> Thanks for critiquing. Here is a picture with a different bow set at 28” against the pillar, and one with my 29” bow against the pillar. Unfortunately i can’t change the DL on this Mathew’s without spending 60 bucks, which is fine because I need to get a new mod to increase my draw weight, but I’d like to make sure I have the correct draw length before I buy a new mod. The bow with the 28” doesn’t “feel right”, like it’s too short and I have to bring my head down/forward for the shot. Right, wrong or indifferent I am used to feeling the string lightly against my nose as -a consistency reference and with the 28” I cannot bring the string to my nose.
> 
> View attachment 7727836
> 
> View attachment 7727837


looks like you’re a little long. second pic is better than the first with your hips kicked out. look at your first pic and you’ll see your front shoulder is up.. should be down and locked in (at least what you see from the pic). try putting your stance 45 degrees to the target not perpendicular. Also i feel your elbow in your release arm (right arm) is too high. look at the john dudley pic someone responded with. hope that helps


----------



## MHighVoltage (Jul 12, 2021)

Here are some more pictures from today. Trying to follow the advice of everyone. I feel like my body wants to naturally lean back just to offset the weight of the bow. I was more conscious of that today and tried to focus on not leaning back. It’s may be noticeable that I shifted my weight to my front foot. Not sure if that matters or not. Here is me shooting and one of my groups at 20, the best one of the day. I do not have the ability to do bare shaft shots. I need to make some windage adjustments to the aight but I’m not concerned about that right now. Just breaking in the bow and focusing on form. My bow arm shoulder is packed down, that’s just how my shoulders look. As for my release arm being too high, I tried to lower it like the picture of John Dudley but I can’t physically do it without brining my face a few inches closer to the bow. Not sure if it’s a range of motion issue or what. The picture of me shooting is with my nose next to the string, not on it like before. The group shown is with me shooting with my nose on the string/leaning back like the previous pictures. Also drtkyman I’m not sure what you mean by standing in front of the post if the pictures I took are not it


----------



## VXR ripper (4 mo ago)

Just realized your shooting a V3 or V3X. Shooting with your nose past the string is a dead indicator that you need to shorten your DL IMO. That last picture just looks uncomfortable and I imagine that string just wants to jump out of your hands at full draw. It is probably creeping as your drawing it back.

Even if it’s a “one-off” thing, I think I would have to add at least an inch to my draw length to get my anchor like that with my bow arm that straight.

I would go to your dealer and try out a 1in shorter mod. You would be surprised at how different that bow will feel and how much more consistent you can be.


----------



## Rockwell (Nov 23, 2021)

Think you have a whole lot of hand on the grip, grip crossing well over the lifeline. Rotate hand more towards a 45 degree point and have the grip on the thumb side of the lifeline.


----------



## ColoradoNick (Oct 15, 2014)

You're at least 1/2" long at 29 for sure.


----------



## M1bowhunter (Nov 11, 2013)

MHighVoltage said:


> Here are some more pictures from today. Trying to follow the advice of everyone. I feel like my body wants to naturally lean back just to offset the weight of the bow. I was more conscious of that today and tried to focus on not leaning back. It’s may be noticeable that I shifted my weight to my front foot. Not sure if that matters or not. Here is me shooting and one of my groups at 20, the best one of the day. I do not have the ability to do bare shaft shots. I need to make some windage adjustments to the aight but I’m not concerned about that right now. Just breaking in the bow and focusing on form. My bow arm shoulder is packed down, that’s just how my shoulders look. As for my release arm being too high, I tried to lower it like the picture of John Dudley but I can’t physically do it without brining my face a few inches closer to the bow. Not sure if it’s a range of motion issue or what. The picture of me shooting is with my nose next to the string, not on it like before. The group shown is with me shooting with my nose on the string/leaning back like the previous pictures. Also drtkyman I’m not sure what you mean by standing in front of the post if the pictures I took are not it
> View attachment 7728582
> View attachment 7728583


you said “ As for my release arm being too high, I tried to lower it like the picture of John Dudley but I can’t physically do it without brining my face a few inches closer to the bow”… i believe thats because your DL is to long. i agree with VXRipper. with your nose on the side and with your nock point beyond to corner of your mouth you start to add face pressure on the string. it can also allow the arrow to contact your face as well (look close at your pic where the nock of the arrow is) all these can hurt consistently. I agree again with VXRipper that you should shorten it by about an inch and see how that feels. IT WILL feel weird at first but after a while will feel more solid. as for face pressure.. look at jesse broadwater… (pic attached). look where his nose meets the string and basically NO face pressure. take note of his back arm also.. i think by shortening your DL it will help you flatten that out also. hope this helps brother.


----------

